# Yorkshire Referendum!



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm all for this.   Watching the Wales match yesterday it struck me how disconnected I feel from concept of being an Englishman.  Yes, yes, I know we're all citizens of the world but you do have a regional/national identity however I don't feel any affiliation or connection with darn sarf or most other regions of England despite knowing lots of people from all over England and love visiting lots of these places - I know I now live in Staffordshire but it's Yorkshireman first and then a Northerner long before Englishman.


----------



## khskel (Jul 2, 2016)

And if you disagree you are probably from Lancashire


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 2, 2016)

The biggest issue that I have with identifying myself as a northerner is the fact that people might think that I'm from Yorkshire. Oh no, no, no, no, not on your Aunt Nelly


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> The biggest issue that I have with identifying myself as a northerner is the fact that people might think that I'm from Yorkshire. Oh no, no, no, no, not on your Aunt Nelly


You leave my Aunt Nelly out of this, else there'll be trouble!


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 2, 2016)

khskel said:


> And if you disagree you are probably from Lancashire


Nah! I'm from Lancashire!! Let 'em go, see if I care!!!

Andy 

p.s. Actually, having lived and worked in Sheffield for 15 years I can honestly say that I liked that bit of Yorkshire. I could not get used to being called "love" by the bus drivers though.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 2, 2016)

In spite of what I said above there's also the inter-Yorkshire rivalry (especially between Sheffield and Leeds).  So I'll revise it to Sheffield first, then Yorkshire etc, etc.  Here's Sheffield's own Everly Pregnant Brothers from the Tramlines festival with their take on it.

Be warned - very strong language.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> In spite of what I said above there's also the inter-Yorkshire rivalry (especially between Sheffield and Leeds).  So I'll revise it to Sheffield first, then Yorkshire etc, etc.  Here's Sheffield's own Everly Pregnant Brothers from the Tramlines festival with their take on it.
> 
> Be warned - very strong language.


Haha! Excellent  I'm between two stools (so to speak ) I was born near Leeds but actually spent more time living in Sheffield (19 years) than West Yorkshire (18 years). I've currently been dahn sarf for nearly 20 years   

'They tried to make me go to Rotherham, but I said NO No NO!'   

I bet the Fat Cat did a good trade that day! I used to sup in there when it was known for its 'no-smoking' room!


----------



## Contused (Jul 2, 2016)

I still identify as a Geordie, despite having been engaged for nearly 40 years in missionary work in SW England


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2016)

Contused said:


> I still identify as a Geordie, despite having been engaged for nearly 40 years in missionary work in SW England


At least you have an official designation for the part of the country where you are assigned your duties - here in Southampton it's neither South East nor South West, but often on forms there's no box for just 'South'! It's in the middle for goodness sake!


----------



## khskel (Jul 2, 2016)

I was born in Northallerton but only because there were no beds available at Darlington hospital.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 2, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Haha! Excellent  I'm between two stools (so to speak ) I was born near Leeds but actually spent more time living in Sheffield (19 years) than West Yorkshire (18 years). I've currently been dahn sarf for nearly 20 years
> 
> 'They tried to make me go to Rotherham, but I said NO No NO!'
> 
> I bet the Fat Cat did a good trade that day! I used to sup in there when it was known for its 'no-smoking' room!



I've been in a few times.  The Kelham Island area used to be a bit seedy but has become a bit yuppified with expensive city centre apartments.  There's the Fat Cat and the Kelham Island brewery and a few other real ale pubs around and about.

EPB are great - they've done loads.  This one is about one of Sheffield's greatest products - no not the steel industry - Maggie and McGregor put paid to that and the cutlery industry was hit by cheaper imports - no, it's about Henderson's relish affectionately known as Hendo's.  You probably remember the factory on Leavygreave Road near the University (it only moved from there relatively recently to just off the Parkway).  Video filmed in Whitby.

Another warning - very strong language.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 2, 2016)

This reminds me if the time that I honestly believed that I'd died and gone to hell.  I then realised of course that I was actually in Bradford


----------



## khskel (Jul 2, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> This reminds me if the time that I honestly believed that I'd died and gone to hell.  I then realised of course that I was actually in Bradford


Bradford is hell with good curry


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 2, 2016)

khskel said:


> Bradford is hell with good curry



It's a bit spooky you should say that.  I am just sat and about to tuck into a serving of king prawn tikka, vindaloo sauce and a tandoori rhoti YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY


----------



## khskel (Jul 2, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> It's a bit spooky you should say that.  I am just sat and about to tuck into a serving of king prawn tikka, vindaloo sauce and a tandoori rhoti YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY


Should have taken a pic of my tandoori platter and salad. Dammit I love curry


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 2, 2016)

khskel said:


> Should have taken a pic of my tandoori platter and salad. Dammit I love curry



I could eat curry every day and probably not get fed up with it


----------



## Robin (Jul 2, 2016)

Northerner said:


> At least you have an official designation for the part of the country where you are assigned your duties - here in Southampton it's neither South East nor South West, but often on forms there's no box for just 'South'! It's in the middle for goodness sake!


You think you've got problems! Here in West Oxfordshire, right in the middle, we can be South East, South West, South, West Midlands, Midlands, Home Counties, Cotswolds, Thames Valley, or just plain left out altogether!


----------



## andyboy (Jul 4, 2016)

Please dont tease with curry pics. Into my second week in france and i NEED a curry.


----------

